# cichlid



## muoihoang10 (Jan 25, 2008)

hi everyone iam in the cichlid. what happen when you see the scales come up are they sick? what kind ? can i cure them please help me 
thank you very much
muoi


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/02/06/77/multiple-whale-fins.jpg

thats a fin

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/35/66211494_86a42d9cf8.jpg

scales

You sure you're talking about fins?

You sure you dont mean scales?

http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/DropsySide.jpg


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

erm...

heh...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Muoi - what kind of cichlid are you asking about?

What is ubiquitously known as Malawi bloat can affect a number of African cichlids. (check it out here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php )

Dropsy can affect a number of fishes in general. (check it out here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_Dropsy )

They have different causes and cure rates, but you need to be a little clearer - can you photograph your fish?

Both of these illnesses have raise scales as symptoms.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> erm...
> 
> heh...


I checked that out but its not erm or heh... both of those are characterised by clamped fins and this guy's fins are sticking out.

Good guesses though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You know, I try.


----------

